# What's the Best Timeshare Resort You've Stayed In



## wcfr1 (Apr 4, 2008)

It appears that on Aug. 11, 2005 someone started a thread called "Whats the worst timeshare resort you've stayed in"

Well as of April 4, 2008 that thread has 267 replies and 46,523 views! Awesome numbers. 

I really enjoyed reading that thread and recently read on another thread that maybe one should concentrate on the best and not the worst. Personally I think that's a good idea. So, don't know if this has been done before but lets list the best. Even if it has been done before it would be good to bring up again and see who is the best now.

Anyone ready to start the list?


----------



## Steve (Apr 4, 2008)

*Four Seasons Aviara*

I'll take the plunge.  The best timeshare I have ever stayed at is Four Seasons Aviara.  Simply beautiful grounds, pools, decor, furnishings, etc.  Huge villas. Wonderful setting.  Exceptional service including daily cleaning.  I liked it so much, I bought a week (resale).

Steve


----------



## Courts (Apr 4, 2008)

The best I have stayed is WKORV Maui. The only negatives about this resort are from people who are assigned the highway units.
.


----------



## dlpearson (Apr 4, 2008)

From an overall resort experience, Harborside at Atlantis.  The timeshares are very nice, but the access to the Atlantis pools, slides, aquariums, etc. are phenomenal.

The 3 bedroom pool villas at Westin St. John are pretty incredible, too.  The resort itself is nice, but the island and especially its beaches make for an amazing overall experience.

David


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 4, 2008)

Here are the best resorts I've stayed at (off the top of my head in approximate priority order):

1) Bluegreen Wilderness Club at Big Cedar - 2 & 3 Bedroom Cabins

2) Old Key West Resort - 3 bedroom Grand Villa

3) Marriott Maui Ocean Ocean Club - 2br Oceanview unit

4) Hyatt Coconut Plantation - 2br

5) Marriott Waiohai - 2br Oceanview

6) Four Seasons Troon - 2br

7) Four Seasons Aviara - 2br

8) WorldMark Estes Park in the Rocky Mountains - 3br Deluxe River front

9) Solara Surfside - 2 br Oceanfront

10) Morritt's Grand - 2br Oceanfront

11) Wyndham Bonnet Creek - 2br deluxe

12) Lodge Alley Inn - Charleston - 1br

13) WorldMark Depoe Bay - 2br Oceanfront

14) Marriott Ko'Olina - 3 br oceanview

15) Westin Kaanapali - 1br oceanview

I wouldn't hesitate to go back to any of these resorts at any time.  In fact, I have and will continue to do so.


----------



## anne1125 (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll have to say Marriott's Ocean Club in Aruba.  Perfect location and great 2 bedroom unit.  It was 8 years ago and my kids still say it was best.


Anne


----------



## barndweller (Apr 5, 2008)

#1 *Four Seasons Aviara*1 bedroom-Huge units with elegant decor, beautiful location close to all So. Ca. attractions, fantastic staff, fantastic service-I'd go back in a heartbeat.

#2 *Hanalei Bay Resort *2bdrm-Large, newly refurbished units, big very private lanais with the most incredable view anywhere in Hawaii (IMHO) Beautiful grounds, lovely pool, helpful & friendly staff. 

#3 *Rancho Manana in Cave Creek* 2 bdrm-Huge units, most fantastic timeshare kitchen I've ever seen with all top of the line appliances & cooking utensils, lovely grounds, beautiful pool, full service spa, good restaurant & bar on-site.

#4 *Masters Villas *in Mesquite 2 bdrm-1 story townhome style complete with garage & golfcart, overlooking driving range with free use from back yard, beautifully furnished including huge well equiped kitchen. For golfers, a great place. For non-golfers not so much. Pool is nothing. Close to Vegas & magnificent National Parks for sight-seeing.

#5 *Greensprings Plantation* Williamsburg 2 bdrm-our first timeshare stay and we were impressed by the large, nicely furnished unit with big balcony with peaceful view. Lots of stuff to see & do in the area. We have since been to fancier places but still think this one is great.


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Welk in Escondido*

Let me say first, I own at Welk.

I have found Lawrence Welk, Escondido the one place where I feel as I can relax as soon as I walk in the door.  I also feel I have moved up a class when I'm there and feel like I'm living the life of the rich and famous.
I have never felt this anywhere else.
Bart


----------



## JLB (Apr 5, 2008)

_Bad_ is pretty easy is to see/know, but you don't always know _good_, until you think back on it.

We've done 100-plus exchanges.  Some are long-forgotten but a few seem to reach out, calling us.

There was a time when I would have answered with the resorts that had the most bells and whistles, as it appears others have.  But I don't believe that would be the case any more.  A place can have all the amenities in the world, but not be a good resort providing a vacationy vacation for a lot of reason.

I believe our _best_ resorts are the ones we feel _best_ at, most comfortable, and that we miss when we cannot get them or cannot or do not go to them any more.  As I think back on it, it has more to do with the area the resort is in, that timesharing has allowed us to be able to go to them, to have a comfortable place to hang our hats.

Our _best_ resorts are pretty simple, Plain Jane.  For me/us that would be resorts no one else would have on their lists and would probably disappoint others if they went to them on my referral.

The resorts that don't have that as their number 1 priority, providing a comfortable vacation for their guests, are missing the target, IMO.

I seem to be able to sense them before I see them.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Apr 5, 2008)

JLB said:


> I believe our _best_ resorts are the ones we feel _best_ at, most comfortable, and that we miss when we cannot get them or cannot or do not go to them any more.  As I think back on it, it has more to do with the area the resort is in, that timesharing has allowed us to be able to go to them, to have a comfortable place to hang our hats.
> 
> Our _best_ resorts are pretty simple, Plain Jane.  For me/us that would be resorts no one else would have on their lists and would probably disappoint others if they went to them on my referral.



We feel exactly the same as you.  Our list would be quite plain and unimpressive, basically being where we own, which we've generally preferred to what we've traded into.  It's an incredibly personal issue, and our fondest memories aren't the places we've stayed, but the experiences/relaxation we've been able to enjoy.

Marty


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm not certain that we've stayed in any one timeshare that we could rate as #1. What I have found is that the major hotel chains generally have very nice timeshares that we've been happiest in. The list of our experience has been with Marriott, Hilton and Westin. All have been excellent resorts, well kept grounds, well managed resorts and nicely kept units. I'd like to experience Hyatt but have been unable to grab one of their units to date, prefering mostly to do internal exchanges with our Marriott and HGVC ownerships (less expensive). 

The independent or off brand resorts we've stayed at have generally been very nice and we've had very few complaints over the years. I'm not certain if that's just been luck or reasonably careful research. Even the one resort we've stayed at that has no ranking in the new I.I. system was acceptable accomadations for what we used to exchange into it with (Ridge Crest). 

I guess our only issue was with one exchange and it wasn't even the unit quality but that we felt we gave up more than what we recieved. That was when we made the exchange into Westgate's Town Center and ended up in a one bedroom unit which was, more or less, a glorified studio unit with a door between the living area and the bedroom. The resort itself was nice enough IMO but, I made a bad exchange. From that I've learned to look more closely at the unit amenities and learned to read more about the resorts here on TUG.


----------



## Transit (Apr 5, 2008)

Harborside at Atlantis


----------



## Keitht (Apr 5, 2008)

"Best" for me changes depending on what I want from a specific holiday, but in different categories my 'best' would be the following.

Best furnished - OLCC
Best located - Banff Rocky Mountain Resort
Best for convenience - my home resort Plas Talgarth in Wales as it's only a couple of hours from home.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 5, 2008)

This is very different from the others, not a resort, but a city timeshare in San Francisco. We stayed at San Francisco Suites at Nob Hill and we were so impressed we are thinking about selling something to buy a week there. The unit, a one bedroom was very spacious, by city standards, well decorated, and daily maid service. The concierge downstairs were very personable and friendly and made us feel like we were part of a family. We've stayed in a few other timeshares in San Francisco, Powell Place, Suites at Fisherman's Wharf and Donatello, and so far this is definitely our favorite.
Liz


----------



## pjrose (Apr 5, 2008)

Any of the Royals in Cancun.  The service, the cleanliness, and the friendliness are without par.   HUGE pools, good and reasonably priced food, same friendly and efficient staff for years (that says a lot).   Beautiful ocean.  Lots to do in the area, or just relax and enjoy the resorts.  More casual than upscale.

Westin Kierland in Scottsdale.  The ONLY five-star we've stayed in where we weren't disappointed in comparison to the Royals.  In some ways nicer than the Royals - more upscale kitchen, bathrooms, furnishings (heavenly bed, heavenly bath....really nice).  Lovely landscaping, very clean, very nice pools (larger than in many places, but smallish compared to the Royals), gorgeous area.  I've read negatives about it being in a suburban area, but once at the resort you wouldn't notice, and highways out of suburbia are very accessible.


----------



## Aussie girl (Apr 5, 2008)

I haven't traded very often but all our trades have been to some of the top resorts in Interval.

Royal Sands x2 (2 bedroom)

Four Seasons Avaira (2 bedroom)

Marriott Newport Coast (2 bedroom)

Marriotts Grande Ocean (2 bedroom)

Marriotts Oceanwatch (2bedroom)

Marriott Desert Spings 11 (one bedroom)

Westin Kanaapali (one bedroom)

Fairmont Hotsprings (hillside home resort)

We have been impressed with all of these resorts. The Royals Sands is fabulous because of it's location but I don't think the units are in the league of the others. We love our home resort the best.


----------



## SharonD (Apr 5, 2008)

A 3-way tie:

1) Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach, in our 2 bedroom "super" unit with hot tub on the deck;

2) Marriott's Phuket

3) Hyatt Coconut Plantation


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 5, 2008)

Shearwater 2006, unit 110
Shearwater 2007, unit 208
Shearwater 2008. unit 102
Embassy Poipu Point (now Sunterra) in 2000.   

I think it has something to do with the location.


----------



## eal (Apr 5, 2008)

Montebello II is Whistler is a 3-bedroom townhouse complex beautifully furnished and located in North America's best ski resort.  

And you can sometimes find it in RCI's extra vacations inventory!


----------



## BillR (Apr 5, 2008)

*Pueblo Bonito Mazatlan*

*PUEBLO BONITO MAZATLAN*​
*The Cleanest - Most Friendly - Best Service - Great Pool and Waterfall - Great Restaurants on Premise​*
. . . and a Duck I named DUCK . . .​​


----------



## icydog (Apr 5, 2008)

BocaBum99 said:


> Here are the best resorts I've stayed at (off the top of my head in approximate priority order):
> 
> 1) Bluegreen Wilderness Club at Big Cedar - 2 & 3 Bedroom Cabins
> 
> ...


 
Wow thats's like reading the top resorts in the world list. How about the Westin in St John's? That on my list, as well as all of the above.


----------



## icydog (Apr 5, 2008)

The ones I got on RHC. 
The Affinia Dumont one bdrm in NYC- On 34th and Lexington-- what a wonderful place!! and we had it for a full week!!

The Domus Romanus one bdrm in Rome (a converted nunery) in the center of Rome- so quiet and so lovely

The 2 Hyde Park in London- the place wasn't the best but the large quarters in the middle of London was a coup!

Others:

3 bdrm- Houses at Summer Bay with our own swimming pool

3 Bdrm Disney Vero Beach beach cottage right on the beach

Sanibel Beach Cottages in Spring- gigantic vilas on the beach large screened in porches

Any DVC resort, except Saratoga Springs, in a one, two or three bdrm

Marriott Newport Coast- if you can get a villa with a view

Marriott Seaview for its location and proximity to the NJ Shore and it's lovely villas

Marriott Frenchman's Cove- I'm cheating on this one. We haven't stayed there yet but we did spend a day at the Marriott Resort and loved it.

Marriott Aruba Surf Club- We loved the villa (but hated the island and we were not too fond of the staff). We wish they had that same two bdrm villa anywhere else but Aruba.

BlueGreen's Lodge Alley Inn--Like a B&B in the heart of Charleston-great city location with a lot to do-beautiful rooms


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 5, 2008)

...and don't forget the quaint village of Carlsbad    (I live here)


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 5, 2008)

BocaBum:  What season did you stay at Estes Park and did you request at 13months out?


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 5, 2008)

Marriott Phuket; Marriott Marbella; Village at St. James in Antigua; Harborside Resort in Nassau  --        Good subject


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 5, 2008)

BocaBum:  With all the places you have stayed, what is it about Wilderness Club that makes it to the top of your list?


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 5, 2008)

Liz:  Check out the very high HOA fees at any San Francisco timeshare before you make the jump


----------



## eal (Apr 5, 2008)

I second some of icydog's choices.  *Affinia Dumont *was the icing on the cake for a NYC holiday, and our spacious beautifully furnished suite at *2 Hyde Park* made our trip to London a fabulous experience.


----------



## lamb (Apr 5, 2008)

My favorite is one at which we own multiple weeks, Ocho Cascadas in Puerto Vallarta.  Very relaxing, quite unique, exquisite view.  The only timeshare that we return to each year.

We exchanged into the Houses at Summer Bay and our boys loved the indoor pool.

We visited Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach in Los Cabos and it looked appealing but we haven't personally stayed there.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 5, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> BocaBum:  What season did you stay at Estes Park and did you request at 13months out?



I went 2 summers ago in July.   No, we were able to book it less than 6 months from check in.  The location is unbelievable, especially right on the river.  The units are standard WorldMark, but I don't deduct points for that.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 5, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> BocaBum:  With all the places you have stayed, what is it about Wilderness Club that makes it to the top of your list?



A picture is worth a thousand words.  Check these out and you will see why:

Pictures of the 3 bedroom cabin at the Bluegreen Wilderness Club at Big Cedar

Pictures of the Bluegreen Wilderness Club

Pictures of Big Cedar Lodge

Thread on Big Cedar

Bluegreen is adding 4 and 5 bedroom houses right near Big Cedar in a resort section to be called Long Creek Ranch.  Can't wait to see those Presidential style units and use one for a family reunion.


----------



## icydog (Apr 5, 2008)

BocaBum99 said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words. Check these out and you will see why:
> 
> Pictures of the 3 bedroom cabin at the Bluegreen Wilderness Club at Big Cedar
> 
> ...


 

Now I know why everyone wants to go there. I can't wait to try it out. I wonder if I go in shoulder season if the weather will be okay?


----------



## icydog (Apr 5, 2008)

eal said:


> I second some of icydog's choices. *Affinia Dumont *was the icing on the cake for a NYC holiday, and our spacious beautifully furnished suite at *2 Hyde Park* made our trip to London a fabulous experience.


 
You must be a RHC member as well. These places are not timeshare per se, and that makes it extra nice since you are in expensive residence hotels with room service, maid turn down service, daily cleaning, and the like. I am afraid that others will learn about the Affinia and we won't have a chance to get it. What a find that is. It beats the Manhattan Club by a mile.


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 5, 2008)

Where is the Wilderness Club at Big Cedar?  I looked at the pictures and it is gorgeous!  I love the mountains in the warmer weather.


----------



## eal (Apr 6, 2008)

I get these two hotels through Geoholiday - RHC and Geo share some inventory like Pueblo Real in Costa Rica.  I didn't realize that Affinia was a secret! My lips are now sealed...



icydog said:


> You must be a RHC member as well. These places are not timeshare per se, and that makes it extra nice since you are in expensive residence hotels with room service, maid turn down service, daily cleaning, and the like. I am afraid that others will learn about the Affinia and we won't have a chance to get it. What a find that is. It beats the Manhattan Club by a mile.


----------



## Larry (Apr 6, 2008)

1) Grand Mayan Acapulco

2) Melia Paridisus Punta Cana

3) Morritts Grand

4) Beaches Grande Ocho Rios

5) Playa Linda

6) Westin Kierland Resort

7) TImeshare Residence Vagrenier- French Riviera

8) Royal Mayan Cancun

Some of the above were selected for location, location,location. Others were selected for resort accomodation and ambiance and some for both.


----------



## KevinRS (Apr 6, 2008)

*I have a lot to visit it looks like....*

My favorites to date (not ranked in order really)
1.  Kauai Coast at Beachboy
1.  Royal Reef
1.  Westin St. John
1.  Marriott's Manor Club
1.  Cliff Club at Snowbird
1.  Banff Rocky Mountain Resort
2.  Sheraton Mountain Vista
2.  Wintergreen at Midway
3.  Whistler Vacation Club at Twin Peaks


Not ranked by most luxurious, best layout or even best location, more by recognizing what part the resort played in a GREAT vacation.... staff, location, unit... many things considered.

I tend to wake up at sunrise, and one of the best measures to me, is if I can get up, and enjoy a sunrise, or an incredible view, or mountains or Wildlife.... Banff Rocky Mountain Resort made my top because I LOVED being up at sunrise, with a heard of elk walking across the lawn, and the sun on the mountains...... ahhhh.  The resort itself is just OK, but being there is incredible....

Cliff Club and Kauai Coast also were great in early morning...


----------



## ownsmany (Apr 6, 2008)

Marriott Ko Olina
Marriott Grande Ocean


----------



## Larry (Apr 6, 2008)

Larry said:


> 1) Grand Mayan Acapulco
> 
> 2) Melia Paridisus Punta Cana
> 
> ...


----------



## grest (Apr 6, 2008)

Keitht said:


> "Best" for me changes depending on what I want from a specific holiday, but in different categories my 'best' would be the following.
> 
> Best furnished - OLCC
> Best located - Banff Rocky Mountain Resort
> Best for convenience - my home resort Plas Talgarth in Wales as it's only a couple of hours from home.



I agree...what is best varies for everybody and in different ways.  Interestingly, Keith, one of our all time bests is Plas Talgarth...
Connie


----------



## eal (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for reminding us that a vacation consists of more than just the "physical plant" of the timeshare.  I absolutely LOVE Banff Rocky Mountain Resort and Whistler Vacation Club at Twin Peaks because of the "peak" experiences that I have had when I was there.



KevinRS said:


> My favorites to date (not ranked in order really)
> 1.  Kauai Coast at Beachboy
> 1.  Royal Reef
> 1.  Westin St. John
> ...


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 6, 2008)

Costa Linda, Aruba


----------



## Jaybee (Apr 6, 2008)

Bart, I absolutely agree with you about LWRV.  We feel so at home there the minute we walk in.  Our kids love to join us there, too, and a few yrs. ago we got 2 units, and had a small family reunion.  They still talk about it, and my one son comes out every year to join us there.  We became premium members last year, and I'm still trying to get used to the change.  I've never had experience with points before, but as John Chase mentioned, dealing with II with a corporate membership is a whole different ballgame. Happy travels!   




Icc5 said:


> Let me say first, I own at Welk.
> 
> I have found Lawrence Welk, Escondido the one place where I feel as I can relax as soon as I walk in the door.  I also feel I have moved up a class when I'm there and feel like I'm living the life of the rich and famous.
> I have never felt this anywhere else.
> Bart


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 6, 2008)

My favorites:

Fun/Attractions:


Harborside
Hyatt Coconut Plantation
Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch
Hyatt Breckenridge
Disney's Old Key West (have stayed at all the others except for Wilderness -- and it's the only one we go back to -- we love the wide open out feeling)
Valdoro Mountain Lodge

Hanging at the beach:

Marriott Aruba Surf Club (but we were there when it was brand new -- not sure I'd love it if I had to fight for a pool/beach chair)
Disney's Vero Beach

City Locations:

Carlton Court - London
Powell Place - San Francisco
Quarter House/Club La Pension - New Orleans
Residence Dehon  - Rome (obtained as a Getaway -- have never seen as an exchange -- off the beaten path but great public transportation nearby and thoroughly enjoyed having a living room & kitchen)

Expect to add to the list -- upcoming exchanges:


Westin St John
Four Seasons Troon


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 6, 2008)

I have been holding out posting here as it asks where I have stayed in, not visited.

Thus, the nicest I have actually stayed in are:
Westgate Park City
DVC - all 8 of them

I wish I could add my HCC properties, but they are Destination Club properties, not timeshares.


----------



## Bourne (Apr 6, 2008)

They are in random order...

Q= Quality
L=Location with decent quality

Four Seasons Aviara(Q)
Four Seasons Troon North(Q)
Hilton Hawaiian Village (Q)
Westin Ka'anapali(Q)
Westin Keirland(Q)
Virgin Grand Villas ( RCI booking into Westin St John )(L)
Windjammer Landing(L)
Morritts Grand(L)
South Seas Resort, Captiva(L)
Voldoro Mountain Lodge(Q)
Manhattan Club(L)
Grand Mayan Acapulco(Q)

Notable additions
Hilton Seaworld on I-Drive - I kinda like that place.
Manhattan Club - A bit dated but decent enough

Again, wish I could add the HCC properties to the list as they would be at the top of the list. Would be in Outer Banks later this year. 
http://www.reidrolls.com/clients/hcc/outerbanks/


----------



## Lisa P (Apr 6, 2008)

Our stays have not been nearly as exotic as most posted here.  However, here's where we've enjoyed our favorite timeshare vacations:

*Charter Club of Marco Beach* - lovely sunset view over warm Gulf waters, relaxing atmosphere, fishing, airboat ride, sailing, lots to do at resort

*Disney Hilton Head Island* - fun crabbing off the pier, warm pool w/slide, relaxing atmosphere, friendly service, naturalist-led activities, lots to do at resort

*Wyndham (Fairfield) Flagstaff* - huge airy condo w/loft, family hot tub on the deck w/views, amazing day trips to area sights, good resort amenities

*Wyndham Smoky Mountains* - our whole family _always_ has a great time together at this relaxing and pretty place, nice indoor pool, good activity gatherings, just a fun area and we never tire of this resort
We've stayed at several nice Marriotts and Hiltons, Manhattan Club, a few WDW DVCs, many other Wyndhams and lots of independents.  They've almost all been quite pleasant places, but our most enjoyable stays were at the 4 above.  In each of them, we liked the surrounding area a LOT but it was really something about these resorts that just made those trips all the more special.


----------



## LAX Mom (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, I had a difficult time ranking the places I've stayed in the past 5 years. They have all been great! I guess my favorites would be:

*Fairmont Heritage Franz Klammer Lodge, Telluride

*Marriott 47 Park Street, London

*Maui Marriott Lahaina Tower, Maui

*Westin Maui Villas, Maui

*Four Seasons Aviara, Carlsbad

*Marriott Ko'Olina, Oahu

*Marriott Waiohai, Kauai

*Marriott Newport Coast Villas, Newport Beach

*Marriott Village Ille de France, Disneyland Paris

*Harborside at Atlantis, Bahamas

*Marriott Boston

*Marriott Grande Ocean


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 7, 2008)

Lisa:  What did you use to deposit and with whom to get such great places?  Was it in off seasons?   Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## chellej (Apr 7, 2008)

My Favorites in random order

Pahio Shearwater
Ram's Horn Estes Park
Hilton Hawaiian Village
Royal Mayan
Grand Mayan Riviera Maya
Bay Club Big Island
Regattas of Abaco
Grand TImber Lodge - Breckenridge
Island Park Village
Fairfield Pagosa


----------



## linsj (Apr 7, 2008)

Hilton Hawaiian Village
Hilton Orlando on I-Drive (Tuscany)


----------



## LAX Mom (Apr 7, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Lisa:  What did you use to deposit and with whom to get such great places?  Was it in off seasons?   Inquiring minds want to know



Cathy-
I'm almost embarrassed to admit the great exchanges I've had with II in Flexchange. It wasn't my intention to brag about them! 

I currently own Marriott Summit Watch, bronze & silver and previously had Marriott Mountainside silver weeks. I've also purchased several week 53 Marriott's that I used for some trades outside of Flexchange.


----------



## jlr10 (Apr 8, 2008)

for us:  Marriott Waiohai

Great location, units, grounds, staff, view, beach, size  we could just stay at the resort for a week  and be happy


----------



## JLB (Apr 8, 2008)

As I posted recently, I went down Long Creek Road a couple weeks ago and the only development I found was Red Rock Bluff, the property that documents show Bluegreen bought, I thought.  There wasn't another new (meaning different, of course) development anywhere on Long Creek Road.

There are two rows of patio home duplexes, new (different, again), unsold, not being used, and ample vacant land for anything else they want.

None of the signage indicated Bluegreen, timeshare, or a resort in the works.  The only compnay mentioned was a local developer, MPI.



BocaBum99 said:


> Bluegreen is adding 4 and 5 bedroom houses right near Big Cedar in a resort section to be called Long Creek Ranch.  Can't wait to see those Presidential style units and use one for a family reunion.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 9, 2008)

These are all very nice resorts in outstanding locations, and in no particular order - except #1 is really my #1:

1. Alpin (previously Anfi) Palace, Muerren, Switzerland - mostly only hotel units, but nice ones, in the most beautiful place I've ever been. 

Keitht, eal and KevinRS, and anyone else who has liked Banff Rocky Mountain Resort (and can travel as only a single or a couple): you'd be awestruck by this place too. 

2. Hilton, NYC (why isn't this in RCI anymore?    )
3. Pacific Shores, BC - waterfront unit
4. Cala Pi, Mallorca -waterview unit
5. Monarch at Sea Pines, Hilton Head - direct oceanfront bldg
6. Pestana/Carlton Madeira Beach Club - all are oceanfront
7. Mondi-Holiday Grundlsee, Austria - lakeview unit
8. Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge, Lake Tahoe - lakefront unit in newer building
9. Royal Sea Cliff, Kona - newly-refurbished oceanview unit
10. Morritts Grand

Those are the ones that come to mind immediately - I'm quite view-oriented as you can see.  I would love to return to any and all of these.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 9, 2008)

II - Ocho Cascadas, Puerto Vallarta

RCI - Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay, Mazatlan 

Very different resorts...but both are  genuinely 5 star experiences, from resort grounds/landscaping to unit comfort/decor/maintenance to diligent and caring staff. Oh, and did I mention the VIEWS?!!


----------

